# Traser P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Traser P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G
































































more pics this watch is here - **Traser P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G 
*


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

I'd never seen this particular model yet~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Once again, Great Shots! :-!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## sweephand (May 14, 2010)

I'm seriously considering this watch - great pics! I know it's larger than my Traser commander titanium (42mm vs. 45mm), but it _looks_ a lot larger. Does it have solid wrist presence?

Thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

my arm has a circumference of 22 cm


----------



## sweephand (May 14, 2010)

Thanks. My wrist is slightly under 20mm. This watch should stand out.

Have you been pleased with the watch so far?


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

i am only a tester and photographer... but it is very nice watch...


----------



## sweephand (May 14, 2010)

Understood. Thanks for the reply. I assume you see many watches, and so your opinion is important. 

As others have said, btw: great photos.

Cheers -


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

yes... many watches... 
i thank you!


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes this has a distinctive style. The case shape is recognizable at once. But I don't like that the 12 o'clock position has nothing to set it apart. Unless you're in total darkness, then you have the orange pip. But I can definitely see myself misreading the hour wearing this watch. That's not to say I wouldn't consider the quartz model in the $400 range, but I don't think I'd part with a grand for the automatic, though those mov'ts are my preference. This photographer really knows his s__t. These pictures are great.


----------



## akorora (Sep 29, 2012)

kibi said:


> *Traser P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Watch. I have a Traser GMT and I love wearing it. It is so easy to read at night I keep it on my nightstand and look at it instead of my alarm clock.


----------

